# When are 07 frames going to arrive



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

I am going to purchase a Look 585 and can not find any discounts, $2700 for frame and fork. I am ready to buy but if the 07 585's are the same price and coming soon, I can wait until that time. Anyone know when the 07's are coming out or where I can buy a frame for < $2700? I'm a size 49, thanks C-40 for the help with sizing.

BTW: I decided to make the purchase after test riding a Look today, unbelievable ride. I was with my dad and said, Sold, as soon as I returned.

Thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*E-bay...*

The 585 is $2200 at Bicycle Johns. You may have to e-mail a request to get a 49cm.

http://stores.ebay.com/Bicycle-Johns_Frames-and-Forks_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ12QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

The '07 585's will be exactly the same as the '06's with a few changes. Colors (of course) and the addition of the 'Ultra' model which is 15% stiffer than the original version. The retail price will still remain at the $3k point.

As C-40 said, Bic Johns has a great deal on some closeout '06 inventory. If they don't have a 49 in stock, we do in the Red or the Ti colors. They can order it from us if you want it.

Tino...Look Cycle USA


----------



## CycleLife (Apr 29, 2006)

Tino,
do you know when the 07 585 frames might be available? Also, do you have any pics of the new frame colors? 
thanks!


----------



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

C-40 and Tino thanks. Tino I saw your other thread that the 07's will be in next month. I emailed bicycle john's but have not heard back from them. The other sites that have my (I guess rare) size of 49 will not budge on the price (~2700). I think everyone is nearly sold out of the size. If I am going to pay near top dollar, I may as well wait until the 07's arrive. I guess I can wait another 2 weeks.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*585 Discount*

Check with Wrenchsceince as they have offered a couple discounts during the TDF, also RA Cycles has had a discount price. The other option is to try and order from overseas, www.cyclesuperstore.com lists the frame price around $1,900 US dollars. Not sure how shipping works though. Good luck.


----------

